# lure turner



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

here is my lure turner i built


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Where there's a will there's a way. Good build, those motors come in handy for a lot of things.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That will work. Nice job

When I was making a lot of them, I took the same concept but I used 1/4" dowel rods with alligator clips. They are a lot of fun, just might have to dig everything out and do a few.


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

im about to redo it with metal insted of wood a buddie has a cnc plasma machine im going to try and see if he will hook me up with some free labor.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

keep it light using wood, metal will just wear your motor out quicker

just my 2 cents


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

yea i can see it with my set up now it stops turning and starts to shake im going to have to make some changes


----------

